# Oh No -- I'm in Terrible Now!!



## avbill (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I am in big terrible NOW!!  Just received my first ink order from The Pear Tree Pen Company. [}]  I can see why every one has many pens they rotate.  Too many good looking inks  to stay with just one!  I ordered a Dimaine Turquoise one of third from an order of four samples i just gota have! the others Priv. Reserve Lake Placid Blue and Noodles Navajo Turquoise.   Now the green colors! 


Need to order more foundation pens now!! [}][] Then color coordinate the color blank with the pen oh my!!


Bill Daniels


----------



## scotirish (Apr 2, 2008)

I currently have 20 different pen's each with a different color ink in each.  I recently received several catalog's from different ink suppliers and, well I went to Woodcraft today and bought several more kits.  Later tonight I plan to go to other sites and order more.[][][][]
"I'm up to my eyeballs in fountain pens"[)][)][)][)]
Oh well if I didn't buy pens and ink I probably would have to pay some bill's like the electric one.  Hay who turned out out the candle?


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 3, 2008)

i only have 4 or 5 that i use and i will use one until it runs out of ink then clean it,put it up and get out one of the other ones and use it with another color  until it runs out. Looks like i'll have to start making some more pens to add to my collection to keep up with the rest of you.[}]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> Well I am in big terrible NOW!!



Do you mean Trouble?

Don't you love spell checkers


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



foundation pens???


----------



## scotirish (Apr 3, 2008)

Cav, you don't know what fountain pen is?  Not to give my age away, although I would like to give a few yeas of it away, when I was in school we had them big feathers with the end cut and we dipped it into a well on black stuff.  That is when we wasn't sticking the pig tail of the girl in front of us into it. [}][}][}]  We also walked to school, in 3 feet of snow without boots and up hill both ways!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scotirish_
> 
> Cav, you don't know what fountain pen is?  Not to give my age away, although I would like to give a few yeas of it away, when I was in school we had them big feathers with the end cut and we dipped it into a well on black stuff.  That is when we wasn't sticking the pig tail of the girl in front of us into it. [}][}][}]  We also walked to school, in 3 feet of snow without boots and up hill both ways!



Ronald, I know quite well what a fountain pen is.  I do admit to being a bit confused as to what a foundation pen is.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it's has something to do with the groundwork for building a self supporting pen Cav


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 3, 2008)

Bill, for the greens, I just got a bottle of a pretty neat green. It's the Noodlers El-Lawrence. It's a rather dark green, a real evergreen with a heavy hand of black overtones. It's green without yelling out that it is such. 

Plus, the lable is so cool!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 4, 2008)

Lee, what color pen is the ink going to be used in??[)][)][)][)][)]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 4, 2008)

Right now that ink goes wonderfull in a black pen, I have it in my Montblanc right now and it loves the big wet oblique nib.

I also bought a freaking wild color today, I found a good deal on a slightly used bottle of Noodlers Dragon Napalm. It is a bright red orange...  I don't know what that will go in, maybe my cocobolo Jr. Statesman. It may fit that orange hued blank nice.


----------

